# مقارنة بين tree و loop و grad في أنظمة الحريق



## م. رياض النجار (19 ديسمبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
​
مصدر المعلومات من دورة قمت بها على موقع NFPA.

هذه مقارنة عامة بين الأنواع الثلاثة لتوزيع مواسير الرشاشات:

التوزيع بطريقة Tree أو ما يسمى Dead End Systems:

1- هناك طريق أو اتجاه واحد لحركة الماء باتجاه الرشاشات.
2- يتم إيصال الماء عبر التقاطع الرئيسي Cross Main والذي يعمل كخزان للشجرة.
3- الرشاشات متوضعة على خطوط الفروع المتصلة مع التقاطع الرئيسي.
4- نظام بسيط وسهل التوزيع.
5- هو الوحيد الذي يمكن حسابه بطريقة الجداول.

نظام Loop:

1- يملك ما لا يقل عن خطين رئيسيين متصلين مع بعضها لتشكيل الحلقة.
2- يقسم looped main الماء إلى فرعين أو أكثر ليتدفق الماء من المصدر إلى خط الفرع الذي يحوي الرشاش المتدفق.
3- أقطار المواسير أقل.
4- العامل الحاسم في اختيار هذا النوع من التوزيع هو العامل الاقتصادي, ففي هذا النظام يتم استعمال الكثير من الأكواع والوصلات مع أقطار أقل, فيجب المقارنة بين أقطار أكبر ووصلات أقل (في توزيع الشجرة) أو أقطار أقل ووصلات أكثر.

نظام Grad:

1- يوجد خط رئيسي أولي متصل مع المصدر.
2- يوجد خط رئيسي ثانوي.
3- يتم الاتصال بين هذين الخطين عبر مجموعة من خطوط الفروع والتي تشكل grad.
4- يتدفق الماء إلى الرشاش من أكثر من اتجاه.
5- يستعمل في الأنظمة التي لها رشاشات بمعدل إطلاق ماء كبير ( تحتاج كمية كبيرة من الماء).
6- أقطار مواسير أقل من سابقيه, ولكنه يحتاج لكمية كبيرة من الوصلات والأكواع.
7- يجب حسابه باستعمال البرامج الحاسوبية.
8- لا يستعمل مع النظام الجاف أو النظام مسبق التشغيل ثنائي التعشيق.


إذن المقارنة بين الترتيبات السابقة هي بالأساس مقارنة اقتصادية, مواسير أكثر مع أقطار أقل , أو أقطار أكبر ومواسير أقل.


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## toktok66 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

نظام الشجره هو الوحيد اللذي لا يحتاج لتركيب اير فنت على الشبكه في المنطقه المخدومه بينما البقيه تحتاج تركيب اير فنت لصعوبه اخراج الهواء منها في عمليه الكومشننج


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (19 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salama1429 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## أحمد أبو إسماعيل (20 ديسمبر 2014)

*ممتاز*

*رائع مهندس رياض استمر ومزيد من التقدم *:34::34::34:


----------



## البراء سامح (20 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## البراء سامح (20 ديسمبر 2014)

م. رياض النجار قال:


> ​
> 
> 8- لا يستعمل مع النظام الجاف أو النظام مسبق التشغيل ثنائي التعشيق.



بارك الله فيك ... ممكن توضيح هذه النقطة ؟؟؟


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 ديسمبر 2014)

أخي البراء سامح

ليدنا من جملة أنظمة التكييف ..
النظام الرطب wet pipe system 
والنظام الجاف dry pipe system 
ونظام الغمر deluge system 
والنظام مسبق التشغيل preaction system


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 ديسمبر 2014)

النظام مسبق التشغيل له ثلاث طرق للتفعيل
مفرد التعشيق
ثنائي التعشيق
بدون تعشيق


----------



## Nile Man (21 ديسمبر 2014)

مقارنة ممتازة و جزاكم الله خيرا
لي استفسار على النوع الثالث هل هو grid or grad


----------



## zanitty (21 ديسمبر 2014)

حسب الصور المرفقه
لا اجد فائده لنظام ال loop فى ظل وجود نظام ال grid فهما متشابهان الى حد بير جدا فيما عدا توصيل المواسير الفرعيه ببعضها 
ارجو الاستزاده فى الايضاح ان امكن


----------



## سامر الشام (21 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور م رياض


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 ديسمبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> حسب الصور المرفقه
> لا اجد فائده لنظام ال loop فى ظل وجود نظام ال grid فهما متشابهان الى حد بير جدا فيما عدا توصيل المواسير الفرعيه ببعضها
> ارجو الاستزاده فى الايضاح ان امكن


أعتقد أن الفرق بينهما يكمن في عبارة أن نظام gridded يستخدم في الأنظمة التي تحتاج رشاشاتها لكمية أكبر من الماء.

لأنه في نظام Loop يتدفق الماء عبر الرشاش من اتجاه واحد فقط ... بينما في نظام Gridded يتدفق الماء من اتجاهين​


----------



## toktok66 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

برجاء مراجعه

2010 Automatic Sprinkler Systems Handbook
Section 3.4 ● Sprinkler System Type Definitions (page-31 )


​


----------



## AHMADBHIT (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس رياض وجميع الاخوه علي هذا الموضوع الرائع 
ولكن ازي بصمم المواسير grad , loop ,والنظام بصفه عامة ماهو الافضل


----------

